# Looking for box call plans (turkey hunting)



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a set of box call plans. I've always wanted to try turkey hunting but would like to make my own calls if any one has or knows whre to find them that would be great?

Thanks

Mel


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Mel,

Here are a coule of links.

This company appears to sell box call kits.

They have posted directions on their web site.

HTH


----------



## Mel (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott

Thanks for the links. This is exactly what I was looking for!
Mel


----------

